# Worms in poop



## beb444 (Jul 31, 2017)

So today I was cleaning the coop and I noticed some white worms that were wiggling around in a piece of poop.  I was very grossed out-as I have never had to deal with anything like this before- so I quick just shoveled the poop in the bag and tried to clean the coop faster.  However, I wished I got a better look at the poop to better describe what the worms look liked.  As I was dumping the bag in the yard waste, I tried to look to see and I saw a different type of bug.  It was brown and sort of flat and had a lot of little legs on the sides.  So I'm thinking that I'm dealing with 2 different things now? 

My chickens free range throughout the week but also have a large run.  They are 2 year old Australorps and Easter Eggers.  I only noticed the bugs in one of the poops and currently have 2 brooders that have been going for awhile(4ish weeks) so now I'm thinking it could be something besides brooding?  I have tried breaking them by putting them in a special section/cage in the run but they keep breaking out.

I bought Wazine for them and am planning on starting them on it tomorrow, as well as ordered some soil, sand, and Diatomaceous Earth to mix together and cover their run so 1) it covers all the poop in their run 2) hopefully provides them some good places to dust bathe if I do also have mites or something.

As I have stated before, I have never had to deal with this and honestly have no idea what to do.  if any of you could explain how I should use the Wazine (like with probiotics) or any other info about worming I would greatly appreciate it.

What do you think the bugs were?  Is wazine a good choice?


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 31, 2017)

If you have one worm...you might have lots...

I would be tempted to call your local vet and ask if they will do a fecal for you.

Some vets will charge only $7 or there about to do a fecal for you, so you know exactly what you are dealing with.

Some vets refuse to do it for chickens.

It wouldn't hurt to ask though...because different wormers work for different worms.


----------

